# Looking to buy a fork for Foil, size large



## shale (Apr 3, 2008)

I cracked the fork on my large Foil frame. Anyone know of a source for a fork only (new or used)? Thanks


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Maybe try these guys? I just bought s seat post for my Foil from them in the USA and even with them being in the UK it was received in like 5 days. They were awesome! They get back to emails right away as well.

Scott Foil Fork


----------

